# Fender G-Dec 3???



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Has anyone tried or own one of these. I think of this as practice/learning amp etc amp for use in the basement, bedroom or apartment. The most I do right now is noodle along with songs - I don't even really learn the songs. Hook it up to your computer and it's and all in one for the above stated purpose. Here is the web site: Fender 

I don't expect this to be turned into another digital vs. tube debate or I will ask the admin to to remove this thread. Thank you. Now go away or I will taunt you a second time-a.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Buddy of mine has one, for the money they are a pretty decent liitle practice amp. His has a lot of built in backing tracks so if you want to just noodle around on your own you can flip on a blues track or whatever and just play away. They sound decent too. Long & McQuade - Products - Fender Musical Instruments G-DEC Guitar Entertainment Centre


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

This the one I was interested in. Only $20 more than in the US.

http://www.long-mcquade.com/products/7365/Guitars/Guitar_Amps/Fender_Musical_Instruments/G-Dec_3_0_Thirty.htm


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Have not tried them yet, but the 30 watter could be a _serious_ toy!


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I have one of the older generation of the G-Dec 30 and I love it as a practice tool. Not only can you noodle around to the backing tracks but you can change key on them as well. Great for putting your scale practice to practical use. The one limitation to the backing tracks on mine is they are somewhat limited in the duration of the track so there isn't a lot in the way of dynamics on a particular backing track. That said you don't have to use the backing tracks and all the presets have most of the styles you'd want to practice with.
Another useful feature is the ability to record about 15 seconds of playing to use as your own backing track. It has other features that I never got around to playing with so I can't comment on them. 

I did play around with the Version 3 model the other day and it looks like they may have improved on the above limitations by using actual recorded songs for backing and adding the ability for the user input with a memory card. I'm not 100% sure what it does but I believe you can download your own music into it to jam with.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Hamstrung said:


> I'm not 100% sure what it does but I believe you can download your own music into it to jam with.


I believe you can put any backing track on an SD card, IIRC.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I have the Jr version--with fewer options, but less to go wrong.
A lot of fun for practicing or just jamming with it.

The new one looks even better--and looks like they fixed bugs that people on the Fender forum have complained about.


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

Friend has one of the older ones and he is very happy with it.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I've given this some serious thought. It comes down to what I need to have vs. what I would like to have. I would like to have the soon to be available Pico Valve from Jet City. But I need to have something like the G-Dec 3.0 Thirty. I will get the Pico Valve, it will just have to wait a few months.


----------

